# Background Music



## Rex_Bael (19/3/14)

I've been seeing a lot of recommendations for game soundtracks as good background music when you need to concentrate. Decided to try it tonight and it really works like a charm. I found a YouTube channel that has excellent quality tracks: https://www.youtube.com/user/gamesoundtrack


----------



## Jean (19/3/14)

I like Elder scrolls skyrim, world of warcraft and then movie soundtracks. All full ocastra sounds. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex_Bael (19/3/14)

It seems to work well since it never demands your full attention, but does not feel monotonous or repetitive. I currently have the Alice: Madness Returns soundtrack playing.


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

The dark souls soundtrack is pretty awesome too.

Also Lindsey Sterling does great covers of game titles using an electric violin. She is really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (20/3/14)

Awesome, will have a listen this evening


----------

